

Palm Pre SDK Problems - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2009/08/palm-pre-sdk-pr.php

======
lurkinggrue
Perhaps going this route might be more fun: <http://www.webos-
internals.org/wiki/Main_Page>

